# Time to utilize all my Onkyo 705's potential. What do these settings do?



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Now that I am in love with my 705, after 8 months, I'd like to see what it can do. There are a few menus that I have not tampered with for fear of screwing up a good thing. Like once I did something and I couldn't get any sound because the MultiCH light was on and I couldn't get it off so I had to reset it all and go back to square one.

And I downloaded some huge doc from a 705 user site which was really helpful but some of the language confuses me so I thought I'd ask you guys. Plus I do not think it addressed the questions I wrote below.

I am using a PS3 and when I play BR's it defaults to whatever the BR says it is (DTS HD) or I just set it at the popup menu and it shows it on the AVR display. When I play DVD's it does the same.

So would utilizing the options below even make it sound better?

AUDIO ADJUST: 

1. Tone Control
2. Multiplex/Mono
3. PLIIx/Neo:6
4. Dolby EX
5. Theater-Dimensional
6. LFE Level

LISTENING MODE PRESET> DVD

Analog/PCM = Last Valid
Dolby Digital= Last Valid
DTS= Last Valid
DF2=Last Valid
DF Mono=Last Valid
MultiCH PCM=Last Valid
192k/176.4k=Last Valid
Dolby TrueHD=Last Valid
DTS-HD Master Audio= Last Valid
DSD= Master Audio

I read somewhere where someone changed everything to Dolby PLII so the AVR wouldn't click as it scrolled through movie previews, etc, bit I'm afraid of doing that for fear not getting BR quality sound, or of not getting any sound at all and that stupid (to me) MultiCH light.

Can anyone put this all into English so I can utilize my AVR to it's full potential?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you switch Analog/PCM to either PLII, DTS Neo, THX Neural Surround, All Channel Stereo, etc, you will indeed not have to hear the Relays click when switching from 2 Channel to Multichannel. Truly nothing to be afraid of i respect to not having sound if doing so. Leaving all of the other Modes as Last Valid on the Listening Mode Preset is the correct course of action.

If you have not run Audyssey MultEQ XT since you Reset your AVR, you should absolutely do that again as it was lost in the Reset. Do as many Listening Positions as possible. Especially those where you will be sitting and where others are most likely to be seated. However, the first Listening Position is the most important. Make sure the Microphone is at Ear Level for all LP's.

Change the LPF of LFE to 120 Hz from the Default 80Hz. In terms of Tone Control, I leave mine at zero, but don't be afraid to adjust to what sounds best to you. And as I hope you know now, if you ever have it on MultiCH, simply press the Audio SEL Button on the Remote until it shows HDMI. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> If you switch Analog/PCM to either PLII, DTS Neo, THX Neural Surround, All Channel Stereo, etc, you will indeed not have to hear the Relays click when switching from 2 Channel to Multichannel. Truly nothing to be afraid of i respect to not having sound if doing so. Leaving all of the other Modes as Last Valid on the Listening Mode Preset is the correct course of action.
> 
> If you have not run Audyssey MultEQ XT since you Reset your AVR, you should absolutely do that again as it was lost in the Reset. Do as many Listening Positions as possible. Especially those where you will be sitting and where others are most likely to be seated. However, the first Listening Position is the most important. Make sure the Microphone is at Ear Level for all LP's.
> ...


I changed the Analog/PCM to PLIIx and it still clicks. 

Also, I read where PLIIx is best for DVD's in a 7.1 system (which I have) because it utilizes the rear speakers more fully. What is your experience with this and if I want to change it for DVD's (not BR's since I'd want TrueHD, etc) what would I adjust so it does it automatically when I load a dvd in?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Rancho5 said:


> I changed the Analog/PCM to PLIIx and it still clicks.
> 
> Also, I read where PLIIx is best for DVD's in a 7.1 system (which I have) because it utilizes the rear speakers more fully. What is your experience with this and if I want to change it for DVD's (not BR's since I'd want TrueHD, etc) what would I adjust so it does it automatically when I load a dvd in?


Hello,
I am surprised you still hear the click. I have not loaded a Blu Ray or DVD in my PS3 in years so perhaps it is endemic to the PS3. All I know is I have not heard the Relay since doing so.

PLIIx is designed to extract information for the Back Surrounds selecting it only makes sense with your HT. I personally use Martin Logan Electrostatic Speakers for my HT and owing to the size of the Speakers, I have a 5.1 setup. I have a fairly large Room, but adding another pair of ESL's would really be cumbersome.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

I think I will change it to PLIIx for DVD's. Any idea how I would do it solely for DVD's and not BR's?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Under Listening Mode Preferences, you can select PLIIX for DD/DTS and leave True HD and DTS-HD Last Valid I believe. Or worst case, just switch to True HD/DTS-HD with BD's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

What I did was change everything to PLIIx except the BR ones (TrueHD, etc) and I just left those like this:

TrueHD> = TrueHD

Should work because I put in some DVD's and I got sound out of the rear speakers.


----------

